# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλώς σας βρήκα

## LokiDad

Καλησπέρα, αν και έχω παρακολουθήσει το forum από πιο παλιά δεν είχε τύχει να γραφτώ αλλά μιας και πλέον αποφάσισα οτι θέλω να βάλω ένα πουλί στη ζωή μου νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να γίνω και επίσημα μέλος της παρέας  ::

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς ήρθες, λοιπόν, και ενεργά στο φόρουμ!!  :Big Grin:  Πολύ καλή απόφαση πήρες! Τι πουλάκι σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις στην καθημερινότητά σου;

----------


## wild15

Καλώς μας ήρθες! !

----------


## Titribit

Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## dodonas

Καλώς όρισες !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LokiDad

> Καλώς ήρθες, λοιπόν, και ενεργά στο φόρουμ!!  Πολύ καλή απόφαση πήρες! Τι πουλάκι σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις στην καθημερινότητά σου;


Αυτό είναι άγνωστο ακόμα, όπως με το σκύλο μου (από εκεί προήλθε και το username) θέλω να υιοθετήσω ένα που έχει ανάγκη οπότε μάλλον δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ακόμα με τι θα καταλήξω. Στο μεταξύ έχω αφιερώσει όλο τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου στη μελέτη διάφορων ειδών ώστε να είμαι προετοιμασμένος για ότι κι αν έρθει.

----------


## Flifliki

Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## Esmi

Ωραίο σκεπτικό αυτό! Καλά θα κάνεις λοιπόν! Όσο περισσότερα μαθαίνεις για κάτι τόσο καλύτερα είναι, γιατι όταν θα επιληφθεις του θέματος αργότερα θα μπορείς να ανταποκριθεις καλύτερα  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## LokiDad

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το καλωσόρισμα!

----------


## ndlns

Καλώς ήρθες, εύχομαι να κάνεις μια εύστοχη επιλογή στο φτερωτό πλάσμα που θα σε συντροφεύει! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες , πάρε ένα καναρινάκι .

----------


## sotos2908

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε μου!!!! Πολύ σωστά απάντησε ο Γιάννης για μενα!!!! πάρε ένα καναρίνι ότι χρώμα εσύ ποθείς!!!!!!

----------


## LokiDad

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο είδος υπόψη μου, σκεφτόμουν να υιοθετήσω για να δώσω σπίτι σε κάποιο που έχει ανάγκη (στρεσαρισμένο, κακοποιημένο, άρρωστο, που βγάζει τα φτερά του ή κάτι τέτοιο) οπότε δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό μου.

Ίσως προκύψει κάποιο με ανάγκη από εδώ στο φόρουμ, θα ποσταρω για αναζήτηση όταν έρθει ο καιρός και συμπληρώσω και τα μηνύματα που χρειάζονται. Στο μεταξύ μελετώ λεπτομέρειες για τις ανάγκες και την φροντίδα σε όλα τα συνηθισμένα είδη ώστε να μπορέσω να δώσω την καλύτερη περιποίηση σε όποιο τελικά έρθει στα χέρια μου. Το χρώμα πάντως δεν θα με προβληματίσει, και γυμνό να είναι εγώ θα του δώσω σπίτι αν το χρειάζεται  :Happy0062:

----------


## Helloch

Καλώς ήρθες

----------

